# Lathe for kitchen table turning



## Thelaserman (Sep 12, 2012)

Sorry i couldnt get this to,post in the tool section I'm new to turning just finished my second pen on a drill press lathe.  I want to get a lathe. I have a harbor freight near my office and want to get either the 8x12 or the 5 speed benchtop Lathe. Price difference is negligible. I just want to turn pens and small stuff( key chains, beer openers). The main difference I see is weight and mt 1 vs mt 2.  I live in Brooklyn and don't have a work space. I turn on my kitchen table.  The smaller size and weight of the 8x12 seam desirable as long as the trade offs aren't huge. I understand the mt2 is more desirable, but if I'm only doing pens is that something I need ?  I plan on getting the mandrel and mandrel saver from psi for what ever I get.  Thank you for the help.


----------



## nava1uni (Sep 13, 2012)

You would do better with the lathe that takes the MT#2.  You will be able to find more accessories to turn things.


----------



## Thelaserman (Sep 13, 2012)

As i am new to turning (i.e 3 days)  what other accesories are we talking about? if im just turning pens and other small stuff do I need them? Thank you for the input.


----------



## Jim Burr (Sep 13, 2012)

Mandrels, live, spindle and dead centers, jacobs chucks...sure there are more out there.


----------



## Thelaserman (Sep 13, 2012)

Are those accesories availible and harder to find, or not availible at all? what is the likely hood i will need them. I am concerned about weight and size, since i need to use it on the table and store in a closet.  It looks like PSI has a bunch of MT1 stuff.


----------



## jmbaker79 (Sep 13, 2012)

In my experience mt1 stuff is usually a tad more expensive than mt2, as it seems mt2 is the standard...adds up over time. Also think the smaller HF lathe headstock is 3/4 x 16 thread opposed to 1" x 8 meanin you will need an adapter for most chucks etc that thread on. Short answer go with the mt2 10 x 18, you will be happier in the long run... It always starts with I just want to turn pens, but can evolve quickly into other turnings! Good luck with your purchase and have fun!


----------



## longbeard (Sep 13, 2012)

As said above, go with the MT2.
Also, you find other vendors that are resalers of PSI that are a bit cheaper and ship faster with better customer service.
Woodturningz.com, woods-n-whimsies, just to name a few.
Also, check out the vendor catalog here,  some great vendors here too.
 check out CSUSA (woodturnerscatalog.com) 
beartoothwoods.com


----------



## woodwzrd (Sep 13, 2012)

Be careful with that HF lathe. I am pretty sure the tailstock is a MT1. That being said you will end up with two different size accesories. Down teh road when you can upgrade and go with something nicer this could become an issue. I would recomend you look into something like the rikon 100-vs or jet makes a nice mini. They are going to be more money but well worth it in the end IMHO.


----------



## Thelaserman (Sep 13, 2012)

The tail stock is MT2 i belive its a misprint on the web.  If you look in the manual it says MT2.   I do want to go with an MT2 so i guess the real questions is can I run a 100lb MT2 on a kitchen table? That where the real concern it.  Im lookin gto stay under 200$ so the price is not the issue.


----------



## sbell111 (Sep 13, 2012)

I guess that depends on your kitchen table.  I think that you will have to secure the lathe to the table.  Also, I have to wonder what you are planning to do about the incredible amount of dust and shavings created by a lathe.


----------



## jmbaker79 (Sep 13, 2012)

I do own one of the 10x 18 HF lathes and yes it is a mt2 on the head and tail stock and threaded 1"x8 tpi. Mine is not bolted down to the table, not a kitchen table, but nonetheless it works just fine for pens. Has 1"thick adjustable rubber feet for leveling. If you decide you want to turn a bowl etc, it will need to be bolted down or secured in some manner. Just trying to help!


----------



## Thelaserman (Sep 13, 2012)

the table is decently sturdy but nothing crazy, certainly not a work bench. I turned two pens using a drill press lathe adapter, and the shavings stayed pretty considated. I just stopped and vacumed every once in a while.  I have a big piece of cardboard under the drill press with the corners sticking up which helps to contain it.  but i have no shop to work in, just my small brooklyn apartment.


----------



## MDEdwards (Sep 13, 2012)

I started in the parking lot of a hotel, under a canopy. I used a plastic folding table from Sam's. I bolted the lathe to a piece of poplar that provided clamping surface to secure it to the table. Also keeping a foot on leg base helped keep the table stationary enough.
Later our back deck and a leaf blower proved quite satisfactory.
The comon wisdom you are getting is right, if you enjoy the hobby, you will want to grow your tools and skills. I had no previous turning experience and am still limitted to pens. The advise and research I had lead to a Jet 1040 VS. Six years later, the only repair has been on/off switch. I am completely satisfied with that lathe. When you read the tutorials that you want to try, often it will require something you don't have.


----------



## alphageek (Sep 13, 2012)

I feel for you... I can't imagine turning in an apartment on a kitchen table.    Even the smaller lathe is 50 pounds and won't be fun to move often.   That being said - If I had to go that small and was ok with MT1, if I was in your space, I might just consider this one:
Craftsman Mini Lathe with Bonus 3 pc. Mini Turning Set - Tools - Bench & Stationary Power Tools - Lathes

Note that I have no knowledge of how well it would work, just that I know I wouldn't want to drag a 50lb lathe on and off a table.   This is about 20 and might be more enjoyable to setup/take down.


----------



## Talfalfa33 (Sep 13, 2012)

I know a lathe would be better, and I started with the smaller HF lathe and I'll tell you that you'll be happier with the bigger lathe. I now have the jet 1220 which is the 100 lb at HF. I have known a guy take a small drill press and mount it on it's side and did that for his startup. He now has the big boy powermatic.


----------



## Thelaserman (Sep 13, 2012)

Im a big guy 50lbs is not a huge issue.  I am currently using a ryobi drill press as my lathe it weight just over 50lb.  The ise with that is the tool rest has no adjustability and is about 3 in form the material and the live center sucks.  I think a 20lb machine would be too unstable


----------



## alphageek (Sep 13, 2012)

Thelaserman said:


> Im a big guy 50lbs is not a huge issue.  I am currently using a ryobi drill press as my lathe it weight just over 50lb.  The ise with that is the tool rest has no adjustability and is about 3 in form the material and the live center sucks.  I think a 20lb machine would be too unstable



Good luck on your search then... I have to say that my Jet mini is a great lathe at about 80lbs.    I know you have a budget, but cheap tools can cost you when you outgrow them and want something better.   

I think you'll find yourself pretty limited by the mt1 at some point.   No matter what you end up with, welcome to the vortex!


----------



## Thelaserman (Sep 13, 2012)

gonna go with the smaller for the sake of my table and back


----------



## Thelaserman (Sep 13, 2012)

if i end up with more space ill buy a bigger and better one. But for $124 and 20pct off this will be a good starter


----------



## glycerine (Sep 13, 2012)

I also started turning on a drill press.  Did that for a while and then found a gentleman here on the IAP who sold me his used Turncrafter Pro.  I'm not turning on a kitchen table, but I have loved the Turncrafter.  I'd suggest looking at used lathes, you might find a great deal.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 13, 2012)

I know it's not what you want to hear but I think you would be better served to wait until you can afford a Rikon mini. It is the least expensive ("Quality") lathe that I would recommend. It can be purchased for about $300 right now .... including shipping...
Rikon 12 in Variable Speed Mini Lathe 70-050VS

Beyond that make sure you get a 60 degree live center or a mandrel saver. (Personally I would just get the 60 degree live center) 
A furnace filter taped over a box fan will help capture some of the fine dust.
Another thing you could consider is getting a 60 degree dead center and turn between centers rather than bothering with a mandrel. Lots of info in the library on that subject.
Best of Luck whatever you do!


----------



## ghostrider (Sep 13, 2012)

I can give you some insight in this since I went down the exact same road.

I too started with a drill press (Harbor Freights smallest model no less), and the lathe attachment. Your back will thank you when you get the lathe. Turning on a DP is bearable and I thought nothing of it until I switched to a lathe. I'm very proud to say that I made my first 23 pens on the drill press. I'm even happier that I no longer use that method (I was only going to do one at first, and don't know how this all happened.). 

My first lathe was the smaller Harbor Freight lathe you are eyeballing. There are many who do like that lathe. It's variable speed is a plus (I had two of them go out on me before I upgraded), and it's easy to move around (since I used my office as my shop, I had to routinely rotate machinery on and off the desk as there wasn't enough room, and it was my office:redface. After trying a friends Delta, and having to take back the second mini (the service plan is worth it), I decided to upgrade to the bigger bench top model. There is a significant difference in the horsepower, and you can notice it. The more powerful one will take less time to turn, and due to weight resist vibration. Changing belts can be a hassle (especially when your used to VS), but the power trade off makes it worth it. 

Funny thing is, as I was buying the first one, a gentleman fellow shopper told me the same story I'm telling you (minus the drill press lathe attachment). 

The weight and size of the bigger one do make a difference. Moving the little one around was no big deal, and I truly did like the portability of it, while the big one is big and heavy. 

I used the Inside Track Club to get their cheap imitation workmate, and mount a 4' 2x12 on it to support the lathe. It's a surprisingly sturdy arrangement. But, did I say that it's big and heavy?


----------



## OOPS (Sep 13, 2012)

I have owned the HF 8x12 for about 18 months.  I have used it to turn pens exclusively.  I have not been hampered by the fact that the headstock is MT1, and only recently purchased an adapter to convert it from MT1 to MT2 in order to use it for buffing.  I have never attached the lathe to my table and its worked perfectly.  The reason I purchased this unit was because it was an inexpensive way to determine whether I really enjoyed turning, and also because it had variable speed.  You will really appreciate the VS, as I would never purchase a lathe without it.  I owned the Sears unit discussed above, only briefly.  It was horrible!  I returned it. Jet made a version of that lathe years ago, and it works quite well.  The Sears.....not so much.  

Incidentally, I purchased the MT1 to MT 2 adapter from Ariz. Silhouette.  Since purchasing this unit, I have also turned on Jet lathes and Rikon.  While both lathes are heavier, I notice no difference while making pens.  If I wanted to make large turnings, this could be an issue.  If I get to that point, I can purchase another lathe.  

 I hope this helps.


----------



## its_virgil (Sep 13, 2012)

Did you mean the Jet 1014VS?
Limited to pens because of (1) turning experience or (2) the lathe? If the lathe is the limiting factor it shouldn't be. I turn  boxes and bowls on my Jet 1014VS up to 9.5 inches in diameter and 5 inches deep. These larger bowls requires careful cutting of the bowl blanks on the bandsaw just under the 10" max. The closer the center is located and the more precise the bowl blank is pre cut allows for larger bowls on the Jet 1014 VS.  Just wondering?
Do a good turn daily!
Don




MDEdwards said:


> . I had no previous turning experience and am still limitted to pens. The advise and research I had lead to a Jet 1040 VS.


----------



## Haynie (Sep 13, 2012)

Jump in and run it like you stole it.  I have been very lucky with Harbor freight shop machines.  That being said I did hold out for a small jet and have not regretted it.

Turning on the kitchen table?  My wife would have a cow.


----------



## dogcatcher (Sep 13, 2012)

One issue that has not been covered.  The cost of the lathe is just the beginning, a very small beginning of the major cost of the other tools you will need.  Safety equipment, dust collection, eye protection should be on the top of "I NEED THIS LIST".

Take a long look at your wallet and checking account, they will never be the same after you purchase a lathe.  There is always the "I need one more tool" to make it perfect.


----------



## RDH79 (Sep 13, 2012)

Have you searched for a turning club or I know a guy that lives in a retirement community and they have a huge shop. Thats were all the guys hang out. Check around. You might have one really close.


----------



## Thelaserman (Sep 13, 2012)

Living in brooklyn makes it a bit difficult. There is a place near by where you can rent shop space and use their tools but its 200 a month.  I figure the little HF lathe will get me started, if i get hooked ill upgrade to something bigger and better.  Currently i plan on using the lathe as a get home from work and unwind for a bit. I plan on turning at most 1 pen a day. and im sure it will be an off and on adventure.


----------



## frank123 (Sep 13, 2012)

The little Harbor freight mini wood lathe is easy to move around and store away.  Variable speed is also a very nice feature.  For turning smaller things like pens and such, there is plenty of MT1 stuff available, but you may have to order things like a drill chuck and mandrel in MT1 instead of walking in somewhere and buying it off the shelf (you only need to buy them one time anyway).  My HF lathe came with pretty much everything I needed to use it so other than mandrels (which I quit using), turning tools,  and a drill chuck and MT1 cluck mandrel for it I haven't needed to buy anything for it (made my own carbide turning tools).

If you're going to use it on the kitchen table you could just mount it to a board and move it anywhere you want at will, or even get fancy and build a case for it like a sewing machine has that could hold all your accessories in one consolidated place for storage.

I know the local HF sells a fair number of these but I almost never see a used one for sale so I think most people are satisfied with them and they should have a fairly good resale value if you decide to upgrade later on.

BTW, if you're going to turn stuff in the kitchen, you might want to consider dust control as much as the lathe.  It could present a problem over the long run.


----------



## edicehouse (Sep 13, 2012)

Have you thought of checking craigslist?  Then again it seems a lot of times the ones on there are the same ones from HF for 10 bucks less.


----------



## CSue (Sep 13, 2012)

Jesse, I've been turning on a table in my dining room for years - same lathe I originally purchased - Jet Mini, variable speed.  My table is one of those old aluminum.linoleum ones.  I have it opened up in the middle and bucket for shavings directly under that.  Small dust broom clean up after every pen keeps things clean.  

Only thing you really need to be aware of are the long lasting odors of many plastic/acrylic/resin type blanks . . . and some woods like Cocobolo - don't turn them inside unless you can open windows and air things out.  When you can, a dust collection system should be considered.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 13, 2012)

Here's an example of a box fan dust collector ....
Scroll Saw Bowls: How to Make a Box Fan Dust Collector

That may help keep the finer dust from going everywhere.

The main thing is to get turning pens. Before long you will have a collection to show off to friends and coworkers and they will be placing orders with you for Christmas gifts!


----------



## wouldentu2? (Sep 13, 2012)

Turn some more pens and read these forum posts and you will learn a lot very quickly.

I would save more money and get a variable speed mini lathe, I did and do not regret it.

Can i turn large objects? No, but there is a multitude of things turnable on it.


----------



## Tom T (Sep 13, 2012)

Jesse,
Welcome to pen turning it is great stuff.  Keep us up to speed on what you are doing.
This is a great site.  Lots of good people, lots of help.  Turn it and have fun.
Tom


----------



## ghostrider (Sep 13, 2012)

There's also this.

Buy Proxxon Micro Woodturning Lathe Model DB 250 at Woodcraft


----------



## Thelaserman (Sep 14, 2012)

So i got the 8x12 from HF. and set it up, so far so good.  I spun it up yesterday and it is very quite. I started turning a blank on centers, but i need a smaller drive center. All in all i think it will work. If not ill return it, but it has to be better than the drill press.


----------



## KenBrasier (Sep 14, 2012)

Here's my 2 cents........... I have a HF 8 x 12 lathe made by Central Machine that I use for demo's and take to craft shows. It weighs about 40# is variable speed (250-3200 rpm) and does a great job, and it cost less than $120.00.  It came with 2 tool rest and 2 faceplate's.  It didn't have a hand-wheel on the headstock, but I cut down a 2" PVC pipe cap Drilled a center hole and mounted it on the left side of the headstock.  If you are turning anything larger than pepper mills it is weak but works great for pens.  I built a 3 sided box with all my chisels tools etc mounted on the center of the box, and it minimizes both dust and chips from the turning.  I've got 4 other lathes I use but this one is great for travel and would work just as well on my kitchen table.


----------

